# Mixing Arc flash gear



## mphill48 (May 16, 2021)

So have been reading and researching and I can not find a definitive answer on if you are allowed to mix and match different levels of Arc Flash gear. I have an employer that does not want do buy complete sets of gear and I have found myself in a position of wearing cat 2 gloves and shirt with a cat 4 face shield and head protection. (performing work in a cat2 required environment) I would assume because the cat 4 is higher protection it is ok I just would like to reach out and see if any one has specific guidance on this.

Thanks!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I do not think that the cat 4 face shield is going to be a problem on cat 2.
I used to have a cat 2 shirt from the employer, which I added a cat 2 t shirt. 
I carried a 40 cal suit with me and put it on several times a day. 

I do not get the sense that you have cat rated pants which would be required. 
I like the idea of putting on a lab coat or something similar before working anything hot.
The training I got convinced me that layers of clothing was best. 

Who washes you cat rated clothing? We found that the cleaning service where my stuff came from was destroying the FR rating when we got a lube from Conoco on them. An asphalt like substance which we called crater. I washed all of my own FR equipment alone and hung to dry. 
Are you wearing googles, or FR glasses under the face shield? You should be.

I


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

SWDweller said:


> I do not think that the cat 4 face shield is going to be a problem on cat 2.
> I used to have a cat 2 shirt from the employer, which I added a cat 2 t shirt.
> I carried a 40 cal suit with me and put it on several times a day.
> 
> ...


If you kneel down in a lab coat, you’re exposing your ballz to the flash. Not good.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

the one I had made a tent around my nether regions. Always made sure it was closed and the goods were protected.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

mphill48 said:


> So have been reading and researching and I can not find a definitive answer on if you are allowed to mix and match different levels of Arc Flash gear. I have an employer that does not want do buy complete sets of gear and I have found myself in a position of wearing cat 2 gloves and shirt with a cat 4 face shield and head protection. (performing work in a cat2 required environment) I would assume because the cat 4 is higher protection it is ok I just would like to reach out and see if any one has specific guidance on this.
> 
> Thanks!


Cat rating is based on x amount of heat for x amount of time. In a perfect world if you get hit with a cat 2 blast your shirt should not catch fire and you will only have minor burns. You helmet being cat 4 will not catch fire and you should escape with no burns to your face.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Your answer to mixing is simple. The equipment you wear with the lowest rating becomes your total unless it’s layered with another rated piece (eg 10cal jacket with 2 cal shirt). 12 cal rating as long as all other equipment is equal to or greater than 12 cal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

The instructor, in the last arc flash class I took about two years ago, stated the lab coat type coverings were not rated for arc flash and should not be used.
They are rated as flame resistant but not arc flash.
Have things changed?
Haven't been to a class lately.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

> The instructor, in the last arc flash class I took about two years ago, stated the lab coat type coverings were not rated for arc flash and should not be used.
> They are rated as flame resistant but not arc flash.
> Have things changed?
> Haven't been to a class lately.


In general, FR (Fire Resistant) clothing became obsolete for electrical work a few years ago when they started requiring AR (Arc Resistant) ratings. AR clothing is inherently FR, but not the other way around.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Contact Arc-Wear 502-333-0510


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I find that the whole concept of PPE and correct arc flash clothing is extremely confusing the the HSE people. I use to work in a pharmaceutical plant and we had to always wear the level 2 clothing even when we not working with electrical stuff. The ironic thing is that they made us wear highly flammable polypropylene hair covering, and a highly flammable disposable coverall over our uniform when working in the clean room areas. Like a big Q-Tip waiting to go up in flames..


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

mphill48 said:


> So have been reading and researching and I can not find a definitive answer on if you are allowed to mix and match different levels of Arc Flash gear. I have an employer that does not want do buy complete sets of gear and I have found myself in a position of wearing cat 2 gloves and shirt with a cat 4 face shield and head protection. (performing work in a cat2 required environment) I would assume because the cat 4 is higher protection it is ok I just would like to reach out and see if any one has specific guidance on this.
> 
> Thanks!


First off arc rated gloves are kind of silly. Leather work gloves are 12 cal/cm2 and even class 0 rubber gloves with leather protectors are over 40 cal/cm2. So that’s the easy one.

The standards say the rating of a combination is the lowest level. So 9 cal shirt with 12 cal pants is rated 9 cal. However layering is also possible but the results will surprise you. You could for instance wear an 8 cal shirt and throw on 8 cal coveralls over it and end up with say 25 cal. This happens because trapped air between the layers adds to the insulation but unfortunately there is no magic formula and you can’t just add. It’s only allowed with tested combinations. A lot of manufacturers put these on their web sites but obviously it would be unusual to find a chart with a Carhartt shirt and Bulwark jacket.

But honestly most companies just use every day wear (single layer shirts and pants) that are around 8-12 cal. Then use a “40 cal suit” when going up on the scale. There are some options though. Rain suits are expensive but often 25-40 cal and can be used for situations other than bad weather. Similarly the typical quilt lined winter shirts and pants as FR/AR are 40 cal/cm2. The regular 40 cal suits are just as insulated and hot so may as well get some use out of it.

As far as “FR” and “AR”, arc rated means it passes either the heat test (FR rating) or it breaks open (EBT) and the lowest score of either one is the “arc rating”. Rain suits typically break open first where cloth typically fails thermally first. Thermal ratings are just that. A cotton T shirt is good for around 8-12 cal/cm2 up until the point it catches fire. Historical data shows that regardless of arc rating unprotected workers walk away about 15% of the tine. Under protected workers still walk away over 50% of the time.

Now the reality. The fact is that the arc rating system is kind of obviously crap from a scientific point of view. For instance the incident energy (cal/cm2) doubles if you cut the distance in half. So the requirement is the minimum rating from head to toe. So if you are wearing say a 12 cal shirt you are still “covered” even if your arms are still in that 12 cal shirt and with leather gloves (12 cal) but obviously the exposure to your arms will be much higher and your hands higher still. Also, it’s based on thermal energy (cal/cm2), NOT power (cal/cm2/second). You can easily reach 40 cal/cm2 on the beach at noon in about an hour on a sunny day. So all I’m saying is go with what the Code says but don’t try to over analyze it too much or you will just be disappointed. But based on field results this method as hokey as it is seems to work.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Splatz, I hope the angry emoji was to the HSE people. I am all for the correct clothing but leave it up to the competent people to choose. Not some collage degree management person who doesn't know a screwdriver from a hammer. They had us wearing the arc flash uniforms when we were painting or changing a faucet. These uniforms are very warm which is good in the winter but wearing them outside in the summer created another hazard. Heat stress and fatigue.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> Splatz, I hope the angry emoji was to the HSE people. I am all for the correct clothing but leave it up to the competent people to choose. Not some collage degree management person who doesn't know a screwdriver from a hammer. They had us wearing the arc flash uniforms when we were painting or changing a faucet. These uniforms are very warm which is good in the winter but wearing them outside in the summer created another hazard. Heat stress and fatigue.


Definitely, that's just ridiculous, they're too dumb to see they're creating a hazard with the PPE. That kind of thing drives me nuts.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Required wearing of ear plugs, so you can not hear the backup horns on vehicles.


----------

